# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Caution Graphic: USTF funded strike kills 4 Palestinian children on Gaza beach in 2nd tap

## enhanced_deficit

First USTF occupation regime bombed a Fishermen shed at the beach and then moments later USTF bombs struck again and killed 4 Palestinian children aged from 9-11 years who were running away after the first bomb was dropped.

*Caution:* Graphic content


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmbuRexhEY



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pziiMpAskC4

*Innocent and Gone: Israeli Strike on Gaza Kills Four Children*
The attack - and its heartrending  aftermath – was witnessed by NBC News. Moments earlier, the boys were  playing soccer with journalists on the beach.         The four victims were  named as Ahed Atef Bakr and Zakaria Ahed Bakr, both 10 years old,  Mohamed Ramez Bakr, 11, and Ismael Mohamed Bakr, 9.         
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mid...ildren-n157301

SWC stance:
*Obama: 'Israel Has The Right To Defend Itself'*



*
Related*

*Death threats follow minister’s condolence call to family of burned teen*

*Israel can tap U.S. arms stockpile if needed
**U.S. stores munitions in classified location in Israel to which army can request access - if Obama approves.*
Jul. 16, 2014                              
If the Israeli army needs more missiles or artillery  ammunition in the present conflict with Hamas, it can ask Washington for  permission to use munitions from an emergency U.S. stockpile located at  a classified site in Israel.                                                  
    .. the Israel Defense Forces did just that during the Second Lebanon War in 2006 – and was granted permission

*Human rights community’s consensus: Israel is committing war crimes in Gaza*

*MP compares Israel to Nazis over Gaza strikes
*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bm2GPoFfg


* Gropefest: Palestinians & Americans Coming Closer.. Day By Day*





*Jewish woman kicked off  JetBlue flight over Israel-Palestinian conflict "discussion"*
July 16, 2014
Rosenberg told reporters that was forced to leave the plane after  arguing with a fellow-passenger about the Israeli war in Gaza. She  asserted she was targeted for expulsion because of her Jewish faith and  called the move an “anti-Semitic hate crime.”
 She alerted the Anti-Defamation League to the incident, which said it was looking into her claims.
Rosenberg was removed from the plane because “of an atmosphere of fear  in the cabin” that she had caused with her shouting and racial slurs  towards the woman sitting just two rows behind her.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Here is interesting reaction from musician Pearl Jam as he goes on a tirade for peace and against USTF occupation regime, land theft  and killing of innocent in the middle of his concert, FF to  4:40 mark in this clip:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4ukBCCyczA#t=406

----------


## presence

in before youtube pulls the content

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> First USTF occupation regime bombed a Fishermen shed at the beach and then moments later USTF bombs struck again and killed 4 Palestinian children aged from 9-11 years who were running away after the first bomb was dropped.
> 
> *Caution:* Graphic content
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmbuRexhEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is interesting development, is blowback consideration playing a role here?



07.18.14

*Some of Israel’s Top Defenders Say It’s Time to End U.S. Aid*

Israel’s  economy is booming. So why is the United States still giving it $3.1  billion a year? That’s the question on the minds of some of Israel’s  biggest supporters in Washington.


U.S.  taxpayers have provided the Israeli military that invaded Gaza on  Thursday night with more than $121 billion since the state’s founding,  subsidizing about 25 percent of the tiny country’s annual defense budget  in recent years.

 That subsidy has increased even as Israel’s economy has experienced a  growth spurt and the country has discovered stores of natural gas.  Indeed, President Obama last year pledged to begin early negotiations to  extend the annual military subsidy to Israel for another decade and has  sold Israel powerful bunker buster bombs  and helped finance the Iron Dome missile defense system that has  protected Israelis from Hamas rockets and missiles in the current war.
 One would think with that kind of record, pro-Israel conservatives  would find a rare bit of common ground with a president they have  criticized for being hostile to the Jewish state. But at least for some,  the military aid is part of the problem.


It  goes without saying that ECI is not the sole voice of the pro-Israel  community. The emergency committee does not match the influence in  Congress of the much larger American Israel Public Affairs Committee  (AIPAC), which has shown no signs of ending its efforts to push Congress  to pass the annual military aid bill.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...d-u-s-aid.html



In other news:


*Turkish PM accuses Israel of terrorism, genocide; protesters pelt consulate with stones*

                                                         Published July 18, 2014


ANKARA, Turkey –  Turkish Prime  Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan intensified his fiery rhetoric against  Israel over its ground invasion of Gaza on Friday, accusing the country  of state terrorism and genocide and saying the two countries will not  mend ties on his watch.
              Earlier, hundreds of  protesters pelted the top Israeli diplomat's residence in Ankara with  stones, and the private Dogan news agency said police in Istanbul used  tear gas and water cannon to disperse protesters trying to enter the  Israeli Consulate grounds. Turkish legislators leaving a late-night  debate in parliament also protested against Israel.


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/07...onsulate-with/




*Worldwide protest against Israeli attack on Gaza*


Stockholm, Sweden








Paris, France







Tokyo, ,Japan

Norway




Milan, Italy







Buenos Aires, Argentina




Spain







Germany

----------


## roho76

Israel is doing a good job of potentially getting themselves killed. Don't the realize this? Do they not care?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

H/T to Constitutional Paulicy:

*NBC News Pulls Veteran Reporter from Gaza After Witnessing Israeli Attack on Children*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyaaFUh7CSw

----------


## DFF

They probably intentionally target children. Nothing would surprise me with this hyper-aggressive regime.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> They probably intentionally target children. Nothing would surprise me with this hyper-aggressive regime.


The Israeli psychopaths have one upped their killing fields... since gunning down 4 children playing soccer on the beach, they have now bombed 3 Hospitals.

IDF, "No Target is Too Sacred for our US Made and Funded Bombs"
*
ISRAEL BOMBS MORE HOSPITALS ACROSS GAZA STRIP*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*NYT Rewrites Gaza Headline: Was It Too Accurate?*

  By Peter Hart 

         Yesterday (7/16/14)  the *New York Times*  posted its first account of the Israeli strike that killed four young  Palestinians on a beach in Gaza. The headline looked like this:


 That headline appropriately conveys the horrors witnessed and documented by the *Times* reporters.
 But at some point–around 9:00 pm, according to the website *Newsdiffs*–the headline was changed to the version that appears on the front page of the *New York Times* today: "Boys Drawn to Gaza Beach, and Into Center of Mideast Strife."


 Was there something wrong with noting in the headline that the boys  were killed? Do readers learn more being told they were "drawn into  strife"?


http://www.fair.org/blog/2014/07/17/...-too-accurate/








> They probably intentionally target children. Nothing would surprise me with this hyper-aggressive regime.


Not all of them but won't be surprising if some have mental health/morality degraded to the stage where they would justify killing of children.





*Israeli soldier posts Instagram image of Palestinian child in crosshairs of rifle*

                              Military investigates Mor Ostrovski, 20, as row grows over spate of offensive images posted online by Israeli soldiers

                                         Israeli soldier Mor  Ostrovski, 20, has sparked controversy after posting this image on his  Instagram account. 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...am-palestinian


*Controversial blogger and on-off-on neocon Drudge* also displayed pretty disgusting conduct yesterday by headlining photo of an "armed" Palestinian child on the day massacre in gaza had killed over 60 people, most of them civilians.

----------


## DFF

> The Israeli schyopaths have one upped their killing fields... since gunning down 4 children playing soccer on the beach, they have bombed 3 Hospitals.
> 
> IDF, "No Target is Too Sacred for our US Made and Funded Bombs"
> *
> ISRAEL BOMBS MORE HOSPITALS ACROSS GAZA STRIP*


Disgusting. These people are worse than Hitler ever was. Which is quite ironic indeed.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Caution Graphic: Cellphone Video Captures Gaza Civilian Reportedly Shot and Killed by Sniper*




https://news.vice.com/article/cellph...lled-by-sniper

----------

